# if you kos



## G4ever (Feb 22, 2003)

do you have to get your tires balanced if you get kos put on?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

NO!!!!!! especially if its a lowrider and has been cut... you don't need to align anything on the suspension


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Sep 11 2003, 09:29 PM
> *NO!!!!!! especially if its a lowrider and has been cut... you don't need to align anything on the suspension*


 WTF?? you cant be serious... 

yes, it would be wise to have your tires balanced, if you plan to drive the car on the highway. If it will just be street driving, it wont make any real difference...

it would also be a good idea to get the toe in/ toe out set correctly...

caster/ camber continually changes, so that would be wasted money, unless you set the car at your usual ride height, and have it alligned there


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER+Sep 11 2003, 06:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (216RIDER @ Sep 11 2003, 06:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Sep 11 2003, 09:29 PM
> *NO!!!!!! especially if its a lowrider and has been cut... you don't need to align anything on the suspension*


WTF?? you cant be serious... 

yes, it would be wise to have your tires balanced, if you plan to drive the car on the highway. If it will just be street driving, it wont make any real difference...

it would also be a good idea to get the toe in/ toe out set correctly...

caster/ camber continually changes, so that would be wasted money, unless you set the car at your usual ride height, and have it alligned there[/b][/quote]
 we never get our shit aligned... our tires have ghetto tucks... meaning about 3-4 inch extended arms... Do you really think an alignment is going to help out the tire when you drive it at 70 mph on the freeway with your tires tucked out like that?

Save your money, do it L.A. style, don't align.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 11 2003, 09:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 11 2003, 09:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we never get our shit aligned... our tires have ghetto tucks... meaning about 3-4 inch extended arms... Do you really think an alignment is going to help out the tire when you drive it at 70 mph on the freeway with your tires tucked out like that?

Save your money, do it L.A. style, don't align.[/b][/quote]
thats crazy, post up a pic of a car with 4" etended uppers! :biggrin: 

this I gotta see


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 11 2003, 07:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 11 2003, 07:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we never get our shit aligned... our tires have ghetto tucks... meaning about 3-4 inch extended arms... Do you really think an alignment is going to help out the tire when you drive it at 70 mph on the freeway with your tires tucked out like that?

Save your money, do it L.A. style, don't align.[/b][/quote]
you cant adjust camber but you sure as hell can adjust toe,,, with a bad toe setting you will wear those tires out in a week,,, only wannabes from cali dont align and balance their shit,, :biggrin:


----------



## G4ever (Feb 22, 2003)

now i'm just fuckin confused


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

it happens...

just adjust the toe so the car doesnt pull... you'll be fine

balance the wheels if youre gonna do freeway driving..


----------



## G4ever (Feb 22, 2003)

when you install kos do you use your existing tire on your car or is it a different tire? if you can use your existing tire do you need to adjust your tire or do anything special to it to make it usable again? this is a confusion to me


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by originales+Sep 11 2003, 07:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (originales @ Sep 11 2003, 07:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you cant adjust camber but you sure as hell can adjust toe,,, with a bad toe setting you will wear those tires out in a week,,, only wannabes from cali dont align and balance their shit,, :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
wanna be's??? that's why you buy new tires man... Don't be so damn cheap and not even extend your a-arms.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G4ever_@Sep 13 2003, 10:07 PM
> *when you install kos do you use your existing tire on your car or is it a different tire? if you can use your existing tire do you need to adjust your tire or do anything special to it to make it usable again? this is a confusion to me*


 if you don't have hydraulics, balance them... align your car, w/e

if you have hydraulics, don't align, don't balance... What the hell are you going to do that? Your suspension alignment changes when you hit the switch...


----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G4ever_@Sep 13 2003, 10:07 PM
> *when you install kos do you use your existing tire on your car or is it a different tire? if you can use your existing tire do you need to adjust your tire or do anything special to it to make it usable again? this is a confusion to me*


 i know its confusing because of the opposing posts.

but 216 is right in my opinion.

but let me see if i can clarify this for you.

you definitely need to balance your tires. if your putting 
M's(13's) or N's(14's) your tires will spin at a higher revolution at the same speed than a normal tires.

speed balance your tires. to avoid the weights from making your rims look ugly, as them to place the weights on the inside of your rim.

as for alignment, choose a heighth were you will be driving your ranfla most of the time. us this as a starting point and base your alignment from there.

if you see a rim shop that also does alignment, they are your best bet.

both are imperative, i have done this for years, and the homies before me for decades.

if you need further info. send me a pm.

hope this helps,

:cheesy: ,

cc


----------

